# Ectopic pregnancy experience



## aalswell

I was diagnosed with ectopic pregnancy at 9 weeks. I didn't even know I was pregnant. I had 7 weeks of v. bleeding and couldn't figure out why I felt so tired. I had had several doctors appointments, and was tested for a number of ailments. I took a home pregnancy test, which was negative and I just assumed that my doc had ruled out pregnancy early on during my first or second appointment. When she finally suggested a pregnancy test after 4 visits, several tests, and almost 7 weeks of bleeding, I was shocked. Sure enough, it was ectopic and I was scheduled for surgery the next day

They did laparoscopy and made three small slits (left and right side and belly button) to remove tissue in left tube. Doc says it went well. Surgery seemed ok, but I was surprised at how sore I was afterwards. Couldn't be in any position but on back or sitting back with legs outstretched for 2 days. I walked but slowly with small steps. I took strong pain pills for 4 days. My hormones were raging on day 4 post surgery and I could almost feel them in waves. (I tried to tell myself that was normal?!) On the 5th day, I drove short distance and walked around. By day 6 I ran errands for 4 hours. On day 7, I had to a trip scheduled and flew 6 hour red-eye. I think the flight slowed the recovery, because I was pretty sore the following day, I guess because I couldn't stretch out. I seem to be on the mend but I will say that my middle stomach muscles feel tight and sore. The stitches on left (where the ectopic was) are still sore and have a layer of hard tissue underneath the scar. Every once in a while I get a stabbing pain on my left side. I also feel some pressure when I sit on my bum sometimes. Since I've been up and moving, I've had a day of exhaustion but it's tough to say why. My breasts are also still quite sore. I exercised pretty regularly before all this happened and today I walked for over an hour but I can't say I feel ready to return to my running or yoga routine yet. Everything still feels a bit fragile. 

So, I guess I wonder how others who have had similar experiences are feeling both physically and mentally. I worry about my recovery and future fertility but this whole experience has also left me feeling pretty vulnerable, kind of like I got hit from behind. The fact that my doc didn't give me a pregnancy test and I suffered for 7 weeks without knowing what was wrong with me has left me feeling gutted. I've got my fingers crossed, however and am keeping my chin up. My thoughts are with others going through similar experiences.


----------



## mrav1

I am so sorry this happened to you. Ectopic pregnancies happen only 1-2% of the total pregnancies and when it happened to me in 2009, I kept on asking the question "why me"? I guess there is no asnwer for this question. 

I knew I was pregnant when this happened and at 5 weeks clear blue digi still showed 1-2 weeks so I thought there is something wrong and then I had a hunch that something is definitely wrong and I need to go the A&E. I went to A&E at 5 weeks. they did blood tests which confirmed HCG was not doubling and as I had shoulder pain they kept me in the hospital for 4 days and at 5 weeks 6 days finally diagnosed Ectopic after scan. Same as you I had surgery done as my vitals were not stable and I got my left tube removed. 

I wasn't given any advice on care or rest but one my friends who had ectopic advised me to to take it easy for 6 weeks at least so no driving no exercise or weights. I felt okay after 4-5 days of rest at home and to keep myself occupied I went back to the office after a week and physically I was fine but it was the mental and emotional healing which took moooooonths. 

We waited for 2 cycles (3 months) and started trying and I fell regnant the first month (only with one tube) so there is hope! I have 21 months beautiful daughter. Stay positive and just work on your health- that's what I did in those 3 waiting months. Eating healthy, light exercise and started TTC thinking it is going to take long so be patient attitude! 

There is a very good support site for women who suffered Ectopic and there are so many positive stories to read. 

https://www.ectopic.org.uk/

Hope this helps. Lots of hugs and good luck!

M
x


----------



## aalswell

Thanks so much for your reply. and I'm so happy to hear things worked out well for you. I didn't realize the recovery would take so long but you're right, I guess I need to rest a bit more before I expect life to go back to normal. 

Thanks for the link and best wishes you to and yours.


----------



## Kardashianw

I had ectopic years ago. I had no bleeding a bfp tho and at 7 weeks had really bad pain on my right side. An I just thought nothing of it but the pain was intermittent and quite annoying. So when she did a scan they saw the pregnancy in my right tube but I had no bleeding at all only pain on one side I opted for an op as I was too scared an had my right tube removed along with pregnancy. My hormones were all over the place I was quite sad and then I got really bad acne an I mean proper whopper spots anyway all calmed down and for the good news. 

6 months later I got pregnant with my DD :) and was absoloutley fine and I now expecting again I'm only 4w2d but don't for up. I started trying 3 months after my ectopic and took me 3 months to get pregnant. But this time took me a year. 

Not a nice thing to go through but I understand totally. Big hugs to u xx


----------



## dreamscape11

I had an ectopic last summer. I had trouble getting pregnant with my son so pregnancy was the last thing on my mind when I started bleeding mid-cycle with pain on my right side. I had been having regular periods and everything, so the mid cycle bleeding was the big clue that something was wrong. The first doc I saw told me it was probably just ovulation pain! So I saw a different doctor a few days later who gave me a pregnancy test. I was shocked to find out I was pregnant and disappointed to find out it was ectopic. The doc gave me a shot to absorb the pregnancy but it didn't work and I ended up having to have surgery to remove it, and ended up losing my right tube. I was more bummed about losing my tube than anything because having struggled to get pg the first time, I knew it would be even harder with only one tube...which it has been. I guess emotionally I wasn't as devastated as when I had my first miscarriage because I didn't even know I was pregnant until I knew it was too late.


----------



## rosebud111

i had an ectopic about a year and a half ago and also needed surgery & had part of my left tube removed. i am sorry you are going through this but i think what you are going through sounds pretty normal regarding the healing process. i was sore in the stomach area for a while and was off work. don't lift heavy objects and try not to do anything too strenuous for a while. since my ectopic i have had 2 pregnancies that ended in mc but my dr says they are unrelated to my ectopic. i am now pregnant again and so far things are going well. you will get through this. stay strong and positive. most importantly, take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------

